# Street racing / Road racing threads / discussions



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Is anyone in agreement that the discussing of road and street racing on this forum should be curtailed? in my opinion it undermines the quality and purpose of the site, and oozes "Chavness" .. not only this it could bring unwanted media attention should something serious occur, or if a controversial thread is created... such as " Just hit 160mph on m62 last night" etc etc..

Im in agreement that the discussing of lawful racing , and track days should remain..

There has been a number of posts recently boasting of street racing... in order to maintain the professionalism and credibility 
of the site I believe that tighter moderation should be displayed., with temp bans being utilised.

GG


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think you have a very good point there indeed.

I've locked the current thread in the Mk1 section and will make the moderators aware of this thread.

Thanks.


----------

